# Synesthesia



## Marlow Pavinova (Jul 14, 2017)

Santa Gloss said:


> Wow. You do so many things that synesthetes do!
> 
> 
> But then there's this


I don't really know, I took a test on synesthesia battery and I tested positive in three areas. Here are my results:http://www.synesthete.org/report.php

I also show symptoms of spatial sequence synesthesia.


----------



## Omg (Apr 3, 2017)

I associate numbers and letters with colours, but I never * see * colours in letters or numbers, and this connection seem to fade out during growth.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I personally have synesthesia. Never knew until that long ago! Amazing, huh?

I have grapheme synesthesia, and I think I may have two other types of synesthesia.

(E.g. JanuaryFebruary
March
April
May...etc


One being that I associate certain repetitive movements(which happen to be silent) with noises. I can even hear them, despite those noises not being there.

The second one, I think I may have spatial sequence synesthesia. This due to the fact that see months, days of the week, numbers, and letters within certain spaces, and particular spots. Such as for example, the days in the week are set within a circle, with them being spaced like this:
Monday-Tuesday----------Wednesday-------Thursday----Friday-Saturday,Sunday---

I used to think this was normal, but it turns out it isn't.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jun 8, 2018)

Dante1709 said:


> Here's the personalities and colors of the numbers.
> 1 - A somewhat boring, analytical person.Im guessing ISTJ (not to say they are boring) and genderless. Yellow
> 2 - A humble, modest and quiet person.Female. An azure blue
> 3 - Almost like 1, but more complex,interesting and less organized. INTP.Male. A clover green
> ...


Bumping up this thread to say this is amazing. If you only flip the 5 and the 7 these associations would fit Enneagram types perfectly. 

I remember reading somewhere that the letter A is correlated with the color red among synesthetes but the rest of the associations are more random.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

I see sounds on occassion, but thats kind od an induced synesthesia because I am a HSP. 

Though it is generally normal to cross smell and taste, I am hyper aware of the connections to smell and taste, and its practically the same sense for me. (Im also a super taster) Most people can smell things, and think they smell good. (Like purfume). When I smell things, I taste it at the same time very strongly. It can be extremly unpleasent. Artificial smells are among my most avoided, because they taste like poison and makes me gag. Don't even get me started being around people in general.


----------

